# Revised April 10, 2007 - New rules regarding malware removal assistance



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Revised April 10, 2007 to include new category of malware removal trainee.

I just wanted to inform everyone of a change that has just been implemented regarding malware removal in order to ensure that users receive the best quality assistance and to avoid any confusion.

Only members who are deemed qualified to remove malware may post to security related threads. These members can be easily recognized by a gold shield







or a blue shield







(indicating a trainee) that will appear next to their user name.

A paragraph has also been added to the forum rules that reads as follows:

*Log Analysis/Malware Removal*_ - In order to ensure that advice given to users is consistent and of the highest quality, those who wish to assist with security related matters must first graduate from one of the malware boot camp training universities or be approved by the administration as already being qualified. Those authorized to help with malware issues have a gold shield







next to their name and authorized malware removal trainees have a blue shield







next to their names. Anyone wishing to participate in a training program should contact a Moderator for more information._


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

The list of those who are qualified can be viewed at the following link.

http://forums.techguy.org/showgroups.php


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

IF YOU ARE *NOT* security qualified as specified in this thread http://forums.techguy.org/security/496737-new-rules-regarding-malware-removal.html then *DO NOT* reply to any thread in security otherwise your posts will be deleted without any further warning

You do not help by suggesting the user downloads & runs HJT or ewido or any other tool

All you do is delay the help the victim needs as we look for 0 replies first

once replies are seen the post slips past

Once again We stress *ONLY* those members with a gold shield are qualified to help and any other post by any member replying to a help post is likely to be deleted



> *Log Analysis/Malware Removal - In order to ensure that advice given to users is consistent and of the highest quality, those who wish to assist with security related matters must first graduate from one of the malware boot camp training universities or be approved by the administration as already being qualified. Those authorized to help with malware issues have a gold shield next to their name. Anyone wishing to participate in a training program should contact a Moderator for more information.*


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I just posted a revision. Please see post no. 1.


----------

